

The week...Steve quit his Job - comet

The is my debut novella that explores the first 7 days in the life of Steve as quits his corporate job and embarks on a journey of self-discovery.<p>I hope to publish this book in April and I hope many of you can relate to this.<p>Please visit the website: http://theweekstevequithisjob.com<p>I also do recommend you explore the sample chapter and follow the ongoing blog series.<p>Would love hear your feedback &#38; have your comments on this.
======
timmm
My comment: create something profitable via moonlight THEN quit your job. Just
my opinion which you certainly aren't bound by.

Good luck.

------
trasher
I loved the sample chapter mate............looking forward for the book

------
tectonic
I like the design.

